# Sony SACD player question for laser experts?



## skeptic76 (May 17, 2010)

My SCD-CE595 won't read SACD's or hybrids. It will read red book CD's. I've cleaned the lens. I see the lens light up red. I presume the laser is ruby type.

Can this issue be fixed?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

skeptic76 said:


> My SCD-CE595 won't read SACD's or hybrids. It will read red book CD's. I've cleaned the lens. I see the lens light up red. I presume the laser is ruby type.
> 
> Can this issue be fixed?


Does it not read or does it not play?


----------



## skeptic76 (May 17, 2010)

It won't read. The player behaves like the disc doesn't exist.

Yesterday I discovered that the laser is part of what's called the "optical block". They can be bought from Asian suppliers but are expensive. Like about the cost of the whole player itself when it was new. 
Conclusion: I need a new optical block because they do fail (read numerous other threads on the web about this). I won't buy one because it's not worth the cost.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

skeptic76 said:


> It won't read. The player behaves like the disc doesn't exist.
> 
> Yesterday I discovered that the laser is part of what's called the "optical block". They can be bought from Asian suppliers but are expensive. Like about the cost of the whole player itself when it was new.
> Conclusion: I need a new optical block because they do fail (read numerous other threads on the web about this). I won't buy one because it's not worth the cost.


Get a Sony bdp-s590 they are cheap, do sacd via hdmi and they play bluray also.


----------



## skeptic76 (May 17, 2010)

I've got a BDP-S480 and tried it with my preamp, but the preamp doesn't have HDMI, only USB. Tried that, but it didn't work. I now have the service manual and there's some diagnostics in it I'm going to try to see if a simple run thru of those straightens out the problem.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

skeptic76 said:


> I've got a BDP-S480 and tried it with my preamp, but the preamp doesn't have HDMI, only USB. Tried that, but it didn't work. I now have the service manual and there's some diagnostics in it I'm going to try to see if a simple run thru of those straightens out the problem.


If I recall correctly spdif does not pass sacd only RCA, multichannel out, and some hdmi do.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It sounds like the Laser for SACD (DSD) is shot. This happened to me on my Sony 400 DVD Changer. If you have an HDMI 1.2 onwards AVR/SSP, it really is worth it to get an SACD Player that offers HDMI Output as SACD over HDMI sounds fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes there are still a few SACD players out there (the S590 was mentioned). You don't have to spent $500 at Oppo to get one (although there are plenty of great reasons to do that anyway). Lasers fail...it happens. And yes, Toslink doesn't output SACD but it can do the Redbook CD layer that's found on many SACDs (of course, that's not listening to SACD).


----------

